# anyone selling NESC or NEC 2014



## PEoct (Jan 14, 2015)

i am looking for National electrical safety code or National Electrical code 2014

anyone selling ??

thank you !


----------



## Kovz (Jan 14, 2015)

I have both the 2012 NESC and 2014 NEC in pdf form on my dropbox if you would like me to send you the link? You can print them double sided and have them bound.


----------



## PEoct (Jan 14, 2015)

thank you so much.


----------



## poosri (Jan 14, 2015)

I think it is still NEC 2011 for the april exam. I just had a chat with someone at NCEES and they double confirmed that it is NEC 2011.


----------



## PEoct (Jan 14, 2015)

poosri said:


> I think it is still NEC 2011 for the april exam. I just had a chat with someone at NCEES and they double confirmed that it is NEC 2011.


oh are you sure, i have pdf copy of new NEC this weekend i will compare and see if there an difference


----------



## Kovz (Jan 14, 2015)

poosri said:


> I think it is still NEC 2011 for the april exam. I just had a chat with someone at NCEES and they double confirmed that it is NEC 2011.




You are correct. However since I already purchased the 2014 NEC, I am going to use that on the exam in April. It hasn't changed much between editions. I have not found a practice problem in the NCEES, Spin-Up, Complex Imaginary, or CI Drillbook that is different between the 2011 and 2014 code related questions. The solutions all refer to the same article numbers and answers.


----------



## PEoct (Jan 14, 2015)

Kovz said:


> poosri said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is still NEC 2011 for the april exam. I just had a chat with someone at NCEES and they double confirmed that it is NEC 2011.
> ...


are they also going to change the NCEES practice exam or its same


----------



## Kovz (Jan 14, 2015)

PEoct said:


> are they also going to change the NCEES practice exam or its same


The copyright on NCEES website is still 2011 for the practice exam.

https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/store/category/PE/product/pe-electrical-and-computer-power-practice-exam


----------



## PEoct (Jan 14, 2015)

yes OFFICIALLY WE CAN USE NEC 2011 , i also confirmed to with NCEES!


----------



## Kovz (Jan 21, 2015)

A new specification for Electrical: Power was posted today.

http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/

*The 2014 NEC will be used for the April '15 exam. *


----------



## kduff70 (Jan 21, 2015)

yes new spec sheet say 2014


----------



## kduff70 (Jan 21, 2015)

Kovz

would you be wiling to give me a copy of the nec 2014 and 2014 nesc on pdf too?


----------



## Kovz (Jan 21, 2015)

kduff70 said:


> Kovz
> 
> would you be wiling to give me a copy of the nec 2014 and 2014 nesc on pdf too?




Yes, of course. Sending PM now with the links.


----------



## PEoct (Jan 21, 2015)

can u pm me to , NESC 2014


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Jan 24, 2015)

Can you PM me the links, please?

I have a bounded version of the 2012 NESC. Will that be ok to use?

I also have the 2014 Handbook pdf printed out, but it's extremely bulky. I was thinking about buying the softbound version to save space if the Handbook pictures/explanations aren't useful for the exam.


----------



## brianbui (Feb 5, 2015)

Kovz,

Would you please email me NEC &amp; NESC 2014 on pdf too.

Thanks,


----------



## Kovz (Feb 6, 2015)

Sent to all.


----------



## legato (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Kovz, can I get the link for the 2014 NESC as well?


----------



## Kovz (Feb 18, 2015)

legato said:


> Hey Kovz, can I get the link for the 2014 NESC as well?




Sending you a PM now.


----------



## jslogsdon (Feb 18, 2015)

Kovz,

Would you please PM me with the dropbox link as well?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kovz (Feb 18, 2015)

Updated links below in post #23


----------



## musabeh (Feb 21, 2015)

Kovz, can I get the links for both books please . Thanks much


----------



## Kovz (Apr 13, 2015)

I moved the files to a different folder. Here are the updated links

NFPA 70E 2015 link to dropbox:

https://www.dropbox....E 2015.pdf?dl=0

NESC 2012 link to dropbox:

https://www.dropbox....C 2012.pdf?dl=0

NFPA 70 NEC 2014 link to dropbox:

https://www.dropbox....C 2014.pdf?dl=0


----------



## AAGR2013 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks you!!!


----------



## Arash7 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Kovz (Sep 17, 2015)

You're both welcome :thumbs:


----------

